# Aubiose Bedding? whats it like



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Im using paper at the moment, as ran out of megazorb eekk but i wondered what this was like? 
Megazorb is fab but it only lasts about a month because of the size of cages i have the the amount they throw out  

so i was thinking of mixing it with something else to bulk it out abit, is it soft at all? I used a hemp bedding before (elephant grass i think) and it was hard and not very nice so i gave it away


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Was thinking the exact same. I'm using EcoPet bedding just now, its good but i wanted to give aubiose a try. Ordering some tonight


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I use aubiose for the gerbils, its great and I cant really fault it, it isnt the softest thing in the world but I wouldnt call it hard either. I used it for the rats and mice for ages and Id be using it now if the shredded paper wasnt working out so well. The only downside for some people is that it can be a bit tricky to get hold of.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i use aubiose for my hammies and gerbils, im really pleased with it, its not exactly soft but its very absorbent, a bale last much longer than the shavings i use to use, and its not a bad price either, i got a 20kg bale just yesterday it cost me £10.25


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I cant get ANYTHING in plymouth at all safe bedding wise so I have to order everything on line (huge pain in the bum!) so i should be ok in getting it. Ive found it for £16.50 delivered and thought it was pretty good for the size of it. 

Thanks for the reviews, Think I'll order some its worth a try

Anyone know if its Hoover friendly? I dont use cardboard square because my dyson doesnt like them


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> I cant get ANYTHING in plymouth at all safe bedding wise so I have to order everything on line (huge pain in the bum!) so i should be ok in getting it. Ive found it for £16.50 delivered and thought it was pretty good for the size of it.
> 
> Thanks for the reviews, Think I'll order some its worth a try
> 
> Anyone know if its Hoover friendly? I dont use cardboard square because my dyson doesnt like them


yes its very hoover friendly

are there no equestrian shops in your area? thats where i get mine from


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

ONly been using this for a few weeks and can't fault it. Best substrate we've used so far. For some reason the boys don't seem to push as much out the cage as they did with others. MAybe they approve to lol. Yeah it's Hoover friendly but some bits can be a bit stubborn and refuse to let go of the carpet.


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Equestrian shops will sell if usually below £10!!

Can you use wood pellets with the small animals, I use it with my horses and take a bag home for the rabbit! 

Pah sell them for £10 but mine is same size and cost £3.30!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

LostGirl said:


> I cant get ANYTHING in plymouth at all safe bedding wise so I have to order everything on line (huge pain in the bum!)


I looked for Aubiose in Plymouth about a year ago, I was trying to find some for a friend who lives there, its an aubiose blackspot isnt it, I couldnt find it anywhere


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

no horse shops that i know of  

yep plymouth sucks for anything small animal based


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

You could see if a petshop would order in a bale for you. It might work out cheaper.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I may have found a place   

am going to take a trip down next week and see what they have yeahy!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This might help 
AUBIOSE HEMP BEDDING 20KG | Horse Bedding | GJW Titmuss

I tried it and didn't like it to me it looks like tiny splinters and it stuck right in my carpets.
Megazorb is a lot softer than this stuff.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks I'm think I've found somewhere local I hate having to pay nearly as much postage as the item is. Hence trying to find it local then it's just hubby's petrol lol 

My carpets are rubbish as its a rented place they are the thin as paper office type so I'm not to fussed and long as the dyson can suck it up


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I use aubiose for the gerbils, its great and I cant really fault it, it isnt the softest thing in the world but I wouldnt call it hard either. I used it for the rats and mice for ages and Id be using it now if the shredded paper wasnt working out so well. The only downside for some people is that it can be a bit tricky to get hold of.


Can shredded paper be used even if it has ink on it?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

chrisd said:


> Can shredded paper be used even if it has ink on it?


Apparently its very safe, they arent allowed to use it if it isnt safe for humans so I think it must be safe for the fuzzies .


----------

